# Smackdown Spoilers 1/31/12



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Final*



> The Nebraska National Guard members in the front row scored the biggest pop of the night so far. Lilian Garcia came out and introduced the broadcast team.
> 
> The show started with Teddy Long introducing Elimination Chamber participants: Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett, Big Show, Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry, and Randy Orton.
> 
> ...


source: prowrestling . net

*More Detailed SPOILERS*



> Smackdown Opener:
> 
> Smackdown opens with Teddy Long announcing the Elimination Chamber participants. The Smackdown Chamber match will officially feature: Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, Big Show, Mark Henry and Randy Orton. Henry comes out to complain about his odds in the match and asks for a title match tonight. Long says he's out of the Chamber match and has no title match tonight. Henry puts his hands on Long, so Long suspends Henry. Henry said if he's suspended he might as well get his money's worth. As he goes to further attack Long, out comes Sheamus who hits Henry with a Brogue Kick.
> 
> ...


source: wrestlezone

I wonder who the 6th member of the chamber is going to be? hmmmm..

Christian perhaps


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian'll probably be the replacement.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Let Sheamus be a 3-time WWE Champion and make the WHC between Christian and Bryan!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ick @ the SD Chamber match. RAW's will be far superior. Interested in the replacement for Henry.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Better be Christian, I would mark out like mad. And be even more excited if he returned as a face. A guy can dream...


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

I would loved if it's Christian, but it would be cool if it's McIntyre.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Won't be shocked if Christian interferes in the Orton vs Barrett match and gets the 6th EC spot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Christian'll probably be the replacement.


I freakin hope so man! Would love if the Sheamus/Bryan match turned into Sheamus/Bryan/Christian for 2 reasons!

1) The match quality goes up, and
2) Bryan can pin Christian and retain his title


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Please let it be Christian.


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well look at that, Smackdown's Elimination Chamber line-up is already looking better than Raw's.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll be Drew. Just you watch they will put that fuck who can't buy a win in the match.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Just reviewed the roster. Christian is the *only* logical choice.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Christian is ready to return by now, so i'm expecting him. Should be good to see him back, don't see where he fits in at Wrestlemania though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

el dandy said:


> It'll be Drew. Just you watch they will put that fuck who can't buy a win in the match.


I could see it for only one reason, so most people will eliminate each other and then Drew will roll up orton and pin him to leave just him and bryan left and then bryan will kick his head in and tap him out to win it!


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm... seems like Drew hasn't been scheduled to a match... Maybe McIntyre, for some odd reason, will be the EC participant... but I'm hoping that doesn't happen


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

bkfestivus said:


> Just reviewed the roster. Christian is the *only* logical choice.


I'm hoping it is, however looking at WWE's booking as of late I wouldn't be surprised if they did a swerve by having McIntyre in the match.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I'm pretty sure Christian is ready to return by now, so i'm expecting him. Should be good to see him back, don't see where he fits in at Wrestlemania though.


Christian will probably be in the MITB at Mania.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

bkfestivus said:


> Just reviewed the roster. Christian is the *only* logical choice.


No doubt, but the booking team will take a hard left turn into "What the fuck? Ville" and will have DeBiase or Hunico or Drew or Khali take the spot


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Airstyles77 said:


> Well look at that, Smackdown's Elimination Chamber line-up is already looking better than Raw's.


it has the Big show in Barret in it so...no it dosen't


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Although, it would be awesome to see Christian in the Money in the Bank match at Mania, and see him win it!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian deserves one more match.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Christian deserves one more match.


Yes! He totally does!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Smackdown's Chamber match looks alot better than RAW's


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan's chances look very slim. I wonder if he'll try to manipulate everyone before the chamber PPV?


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Daniel Bryan came out and did his role model speech. He insulted Nebraskans for eating meat. Big heat. Big Show came out said he just got done eating a big steak in the back. Show ended up chokeslamming Bryan. A.J. stopped Show from hurting Bryan more. 

4. Brodus Clay beat Heath Slater. Drew McIntyre came out and attacked Clay, who destroyed him. Troy said he's ready to turn the page in favor of a real feud. 


So... still using the vegan thing with Bryan? Really WWE? Best you got with someone as awesome as Bryan?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

bkfestivus said:


> Just reviewed the roster. Christian is the *only* logical choice.


this, i actually did this yesterday, i looked at the roster, and the 6 i thought that would be in it were exactly the ppl announced at the beginning of the show,big show, henry, daniel bryan, randy orton, barrett, and rhodes, thankfully they taking henry out, idk if its because f ihe still injured or something, but yeah only other option is christian, and i hope to god its not mcintrye, having him that match would make no sense in terms of his current storyline, would make no sense to give him a shot to compete for the world title. so it would be the dumbest booking ever if he somehow makes it into the chamber, it better be christian


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

shame no henry in the chamber. would've been a tremendous line up with him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

My guess is that somebody liked the Vegan stuff from RAW, not sure what to think about it though.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I wake up tomorrow I expect to see Christian in the EC match


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Who the fuck will beat Brodus? Annoyed with him squashing people already.

Just make Santino & McIntyre team up. 

Bryan using the Vegan bit, I like.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Meh.. I don't know about the vegan thing. It just gives me a reason to not like it.. huh...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Daniel Bryan came out and did his role model speech. He insulted Nebraskans for eating meat. Big heat. Big Show came out said he just got done eating a big steak in the back. Show ended up chokeslamming Bryan. A.J. stopped Show from hurting Bryan more.

4. Brodus Clay beat Heath Slater. Drew McIntyre came out and attacked Clay, who destroyed him. Troy said he's ready to turn the page in favor of a real feud. 

Fuck sake Drew, for the sake of your sanity and mine, ask for a release


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm just hoping that the McIntyre segments will go somewhere soon. McIntyre as a face could be interesting...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CMBryanDanielson said:


> Daniel Bryan came out and did his role model speech. He insulted Nebraskans for eating meat. Big heat. Big Show came out said he just got done eating a big steak in the back. Show ended up chokeslamming Bryan. A.J. stopped Show from hurting Bryan more.
> 
> 4. Brodus Clay beat Heath Slater. Drew McIntyre came out and attacked Clay, who destroyed him. Troy said he's ready to turn the page in favor of a real feud.
> 
> ...


Yeah heres hoping that he only does that a bit because he best and smartest wrestler in the world gimmick is so much better and it works with "EVERYONE" instead of a cheap ripoff of the straightedge savior gimmick punk was doing!

Let him be the American Dragon

EDIT: Finally Natalya wins and clean to!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If him talking about being a Vegan gets him some more heat then I'm all for it!


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

5. Beth Phoenix and Natalya defeated Tamina and Aksana. Bathroom break. Beth and Natalya won clean. 

FINALLY!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Smackdown chamber will steal the show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Edited before I got called a retard! +1


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If it is Christian I'm hoping he's a face and we get a DB/Christian feud over the title. Shame it won't happen since DB'll probably lose it @ EC or WM.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

How about this? William Regal is the 6th participant at EC, and he'll be last entrant, against Bryan, that would be cool.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

1. Brodus Clay needs an actual feud. These squashes are boring now.

2. Are we supposed to forget that Beth and Natalya have been squashed numerous times in the past month (Beth hasn't even been on) and all of a sudden they're a strong team again? I guess WWE realizes Beth hasn't looked credible at all and are building her for Kharma.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Remember when Cody Rhodes said he wanted to become both IC and Worlds Champion a couple weeks ago?
> 
> Yeah. It aint gonna be Christian


Cody is already in the chamber match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

chant it with me guys!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Carcass said:


> If it is Christian I'm hoping he's a face and we get a DB/Christian feud over the title. Shame it won't happen since DB'll probably lose it @ EC or WM.


I'll be the optimist since we know it's hard to bet against super sheamus but I do think Bryan pulls out the victory and, your going to think i'm crazy, but I think he pulls it out CLEAN as well!



CMBryanDanielson said:


> How about this? William Regal is the 6th participant at EC, and he'll be last entrant, against Bryan, that would be cool.


That would be phenomenal and actually, come to think of it, quite possible!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> Cody is already in the chamber match.


I should really stop multi-tasking :/ Better edit my post before I get called a retard

EDIT: Guess it is Christian then lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CMBryanDanielson said:


> How about this? William Regal is the 6th participant at EC, and he'll be last entrant, against Bryan, that would be cool.


That would be awesome, but I'd much rather have a singles match between the two for 15+ minutes. If Christian isn't the 6th man, Regal's the only other guy on the roster I'd want in.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I was kind of hoping they would move away from the Bryan vs. Show feud. I know it still has some steam left, but recently, every time Big Show gets involved in a long feud, it turns out badly and/or an innocent wrestler's push is derailed. Punk and The SES vs Show, Show vs. Henry a few months ago, Big Show vs. Swagger in 2010 are some examples that come to mind.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess they're saving Cody/Goldust feud for Mania.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Whats happening now on SD?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> Whats happening now on SD?


..I'd like to know to, this report is the only reason im still online rite now :lol


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank God for these spoilers cause the people in these matches suck.I still cant believe Beth is having matches and KHarma still is a no show. What are the bookers thinking.Thanks for the spoilers saved me alot of time.Sounds like Sd was crappy


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

6th man surprise enterant should be Christian. And it's the perfect time to flip him face. They already have 3 heels in the chamber match, no need for a fourth.

Bad break for Henry though. It seems like he got written out of Smackdown for a while. 

Natalya finally won! It was a tag match, but at least that streak is over.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> chant it with me guys!


One...more....match!

Trying to start the chant.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

It was announced that The Great Khali is replacing Mark Henry in the Elimination Chamber match. Another Rock and John Cena video played to hype WrestleMania 28, and then Randy Orton was interviewed by Josh Mathews. 

HAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> It was announced that The Great Khali is replacing Mark Henry in the Elimination Chamber match. Another Rock and John Cena video played to hype WrestleMania 28, and then Randy Orton was interviewed by Josh Mathews.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT


wtf


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

It was announced that The Great Khali is replacing Mark Henry in the Elimination Chamber match. Another Rock and John Cena video played to hype WrestleMania 28, and then Randy Orton was interviewed by Josh Mathews.

... Are you FREAKING KIDDING ME?!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

God damnit... 

WWE Creative are stupid. Hopefully Jinder Mahal takes Khali out prior to the E/C

Think Edge/Kofi.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

So forget about Smackdown EC match being better than Raw's, right? -.-
But there's still hope, maybe Christian comes in and takes Khali out. God, please tell me that happens


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha I knew it and I called it back on page 2

They're just gonna bring Christian back in to work Sheamus at EC in order to give Sheamus something to do. Fuck I would rather him not return at all than be fed to Sheamus again.

:Cornette


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The quality of the SD EC match just dropped tremendously.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully Christian attacks Khali before match and replace him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> It was announced that The Great Khali is replacing Mark Henry in the Elimination Chamber match. Another Rock and John Cena video played to hype WrestleMania 28, and then Randy Orton was interviewed by Josh Mathews.


Fucking gay.....

Are you shitting me? Who's going to eliminate that tall, uncoordinated, fuck? Now we have two giant pieces of crap weighing down the match quality and restricting bryans ability fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Great Khali when you have Christian ready to go? Sometimes I have to wonder what WWE is thinking.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

All these big wrestlers, are they even going to notice Bryan's there? 

I hope Khali gets attacked prior to the match he does NOT deserve this match.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm hoping Mahal and Christian take Khali out and Christian gets his EC spot.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok Mahal! This can be your brightest hour! Take out Khali... somehow!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> hahaha I knew it and I called it back on page 2
> 
> They're just gonna bring Christian back in to work Sheamus at EC in order to give Sheamus something to do. Fuck I would rather him not return at all than be fed to Sheamus again.
> 
> :Cornette


That would be a terrible idea. Hopefully, WWE has more sense than that. WWE shouldn't bring someone back just to job him out again. It wouldn't make Sheamus look any better since he already beat Christian multiple times. And it sure wouldn't help Christian at all. Christian would be better off facing a midcarder in a filler match than Sheamus again.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd mark the fuck out if Mahal got into the match somehow.

Beats having Khali there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> I guess they're saving Cody/Goldust feud for Mania.


Or they might not even do it at all, as remember the feud is still rumored and nothing has been confirmed yet. I'm starting to think WWE are going to place Cody Rhodes in the MITB at WrestleMania, instead of a match with Goldust now. 



shiddnme said:


> Thank God for these spoilers cause the people in these matches suck.I still cant believe Beth is having matches and KHarma still is a no show. What are the bookers thinking.Thanks for the spoilers saved me alot of time.Sounds like Sd was crappy


Kharma has not confirmed her return yet. Her appearance at The Royal Rumble was a special, one-time thing, just like the appearance of Road Dogg.



CaptainObvious said:


> 6th man surprise enterant should be Christian. And it's the perfect time to flip him face. They already have 3 heels in the chamber match, no need for a fourth.
> 
> Bad break for Henry though. It seems like he got written out of Smackdown for a while.
> 
> Natalya finally won! It was a tag match, but at least that streak is over.


Technically Natalya's losing streak was broken at The Royal Rumble, when her team of Beth Phoenix and The Bella Twins defeated Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Alicia Fox, and Tamina.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian cheats and beats Sheamus

He then takes out the great khali

Wins the Whc 

Then u have Sheamus wanting to kill Christian at wrestlemania


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Chajukin said:


> I'd mark the fuck out if Mahal got into the match somehow.
> 
> Beats having Khali there.


ANYONE is better than Khali at this moment.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The only time I will root for Jinder Mahal is now. Take out your brother in law now!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

And forget what I said earlier, RAW has the better chamber match.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Are people forgetting wwe has to feed Sheamus something at the ppv and who took christian out.?

But sheamus is no super orton theres no way he can possibly win even though the fucker hasn't been pinned ever since his turn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CMBryanDanielson said:


> ANYONE is better than Khali at this moment.


?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Of all people they choose Great Khali -_-

Even guys like Ted Dibiase or Justing Gabriel are better option.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian cheats and beats Sheamus
> 
> He then takes out the great khali
> 
> ...


Christian won't ever be booked to beat Sheamus. Vince simply doesn't view Christian high enough to beat a face that he's built as the next Cena.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> That would be a terrible idea. Hopefully, WWE has more sense than that. WWE shouldn't bring someone back just to job him out again. It wouldn't make Sheamus look any better since he already beat Christian multiple times. And it sure wouldn't help Christian at all. Christian would be better off facing a midcarder in a filler match than Sheamus again.


You watch. It's EXACTLY what will happen.

They kept Christian out of the EC for a reason. If Sheamus was busy and had something to do, then Christian would be in it. 

However, they need someone to be fed to Sheamus at the PPV because they aren't just gonna leave the Rumble winner off the PPV (I know they did for Edge, but he was still not in ring shape yet). I expect Christian to sneak attack Sheamus on a SD and cut a promo about how Sheamus cost him his chance at the Rumble and 1 more match, so Christian says he's gonna take Sheamus out so he doesn't get his title match. They'll have there match at the PPV, Sheamsu ucks him up, Sheamus moves on to his title program and Christian will be lost in the MITB shuffle again.

He's not coming back as babyface and they have no plans for him. I hope he fucking doesn't return if that's what's in store for him.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> ?


Oh, I completely forgot about that troll, well almost then...


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I know it's hilarious and real is a heat-magnet, but I don't like when Bryan focuses on the eating meat. It feels like, when he does it, that he's straying too close to the CM Punk-SES mode.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just LOL.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

The great khali?!?! Really ?!?! I hope there going somewhere with this because that is utter stupidity. Hopefully christian takes out someone and takes there spot like edge did a couple years back


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Other idea came to mind! Since Khali made the save earlier, and saved Gabriel from Hunico, Camacho and Cody, why not have THEM take him out? Heck, maybe they'll ride over him with they're low-rider.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

People really want Christian..


Who even said Christian was 100% exactly?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ffs why is this moron khali in it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> People really want Christian..
> 
> 
> Who even said Christian was 100% exactly?


Almost every source on the internet. Christian was also spotted at the venues. 

As for Christian staying heel, if he's inducting Edge he's going to have to flip face. There isn't enough time to have him job to Sheamus and then turn face and make it believable and get the desired crowd reaction at the induction ceremony.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Great Khali? And it was shaping up to be a good match. What a shame.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Hypnotiq said:


> ffs why is this moron khali in it


To take an early pin and be eliminated, probably by Rhodes or Bryan. Honestly, better him than someone with a legit future in the company


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Or have Mark Henry come out next week, all mad and stuff, and take out Khali after a match, and "injuring" him again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> People really want Christian..
> 
> 
> Who even said Christian was 100% exactly?


He had a sprained ankle 3 months ago. It's not like he tore his fucking ACL or even had surgery.

He should be ready and was probably ready weeks ago.. it's just WWE doesn't know what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I find this hilarious. Its sort of like WWE vs Nexus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Khali.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Power_T said:


> To take an early pin and be eliminated, probably by Rhodes or Bryan. Honestly, better him than someone with a legit future in the company


You say that like it's a sure thing. Do you honestly believe wwe lets bryan or rhodes beat khali clean, let alone when he just returned?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe the chamber will start Show/Khali so they can lumber around for 10 minutes and people that miss the start won't care.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Khali... nooooooooo


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Orton's elimination Khali. You Know it's gonna happen.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL wwe is a fucking joke,they couldve put anybody in over Khali even Brodus Clay


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> It was announced that The Great Khali is replacing Mark Henry in the Elimination Chamber match. Another Rock and John Cena video played to hype WrestleMania 28, and then Randy Orton was interviewed by Josh Mathews.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Khali. Terrible. Oh well, Christian wasn't gonna win regardless, so him being in there would've been of no benefit to him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Borias said:


> Maybe the chamber will start Show/Khali so they can lumber around for 10 minutes and people that miss the start won't care.


I want both giants eliminated as fast as humanly possible, hopefully they start out against each other and khali beats big show (which will help big shows heel turn coming up), then Bryan comes in and beats khali by kicking his legs out and tapping him out, then he lasts the duration and wins the thing!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shiddnme said:


> LOL wwe is a fucking joke,they couldve put anybody in over Khali even Brodus Clay


Brodus is a RAW superstar, he just appears on both shows



And at this point, if it was anyone but Christian you all would be complaining anyways so... lol Khali gotta take them bullets.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

dabossb said:


> You say that like it's a sure thing. Do you honestly believe wwe lets bryan or rhodes beat khali clean, let alone when he just returned?


Yes. Bryan and Cody are both being pushed big, and Khali at his best is "enhancement talent" that's just used to get better wrestlers over. And given the way they've booked them, absolutely.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont know why, but im laughing my ass off right now.

I should be fucking angry, every time they fuck over Christian it gets me more and more agitated at the WWE. This time however i think deep down i knew they would fuck him over again, and low and behold the Mother Fucking Great Khali is in the Chamber match!  Brilliant, utterly brilliant booking by Smackdown creative. They have officially made me truly LOL! Bravo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 6. Randy Orton defeated Wade Barrett. Orton and Barrett brawled out in the crowd right in front of Troy. He said it was wild action and featured chairs and tables. Orton won with the RKO. Jacob wrote that there was a lot of buildup to using the table but it broke before Orton could use it. Orton seemed pretty playful for going against the guy that put him on the shelf for two months. The intensity picked up towards the end though.


Predictable BS.

Nothing but losses since he got this new theme. Will be the death of him.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

I rather job at the chamber than to lameass.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Brodus is a RAW superstar, he just appears on both shows
> 
> 
> 
> And at this point, if it was anyone but Christian you all would be complaining anyways so... lol Khali gotta take them bullets.


LOL. Instead of one more match it should be *No More Match*. He's not in the match they really gotta quit crying cause he an't in the match he wasn't going to win anyway. He'll probably be in the mitb and not win that either. His championship window has closed face it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> 6. Randy Orton defeated Wade Barrett. Orton and Barrett brawled out in the crowd right in front of Troy. He said it was wild action and featured chairs and tables. Orton won with the RKO. Jacob wrote that there was a lot of buildup to using the table but it broke before Orton could use it. Orton seemed pretty playful for going against the guy that put him on the shelf for two months. The intensity picked up towards the end though.
> 
> Daniel Bryan came out to celebrate and then left awkwardly. Teddy Long came out and announced Bryan vs. Orton for next week.
> 
> ...


Gay that Barrett lost but what can you expect?

LMAO at Bryan

"YES YES YES YES YES YES...... leaves"

and oh no, bryan vs orton next week fpalm, there goes bryans undefeated streak as the champ. No way he wins that one but should be an amazing match regardless.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> And at this point, if it was anyone but Christian you all would be complaining anyways so... lol Khali gotta take them bullets.


Christian's a two time former WHC and he had a one more match campaign. Good booking suggests that he'd return, flip face, have his one more match, induct Edge, and all that would have completed his storyline. He went from Edge retiring to Edge in HOF. If any person got a final chance at the WHC it should've been Christian at the Elimination Chamber. With six people, there's room for him. No one expects him to win but The Great Khali over Christian shows how highly WWE really thinks of him at this moment. There's no reason at all for The Great Khali to be in this match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise Khali hasn't even been in a match since he's been back, why let him in the Chamber?

Should of just put Justin Gabriel in there, would of made a bit more sense.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, Khali. Terrible. Oh well, Christian wasn't gonna win regardless, so him being in there would've been of no benefit to him.


It's better than being fed to Sheamus again. 

At least in the Chamber he may have been able to pin a guy or 2 before going out.

I am 99% sure this is the route they are going, and if it is I would rather they keep Christian off of TV until Edge's induction and then return him after Mania. I don't want him to be fed to Sheamus and then be lost in the fucking MITB shuffle.

What next? WWE gonna overrule Edge and say that Cena is gonna induct him in the HOF?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

What a bullshit show.

-Khali in the chamber.
-Barrett jobbing to Orton.

fpalm


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Dam looks like Bryan is going to job city next week.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

el dandy said:


> It's better than being fed to Sheamus again.
> 
> At least in the Chamber he may have been able to pin a guy or 2 before going out.
> 
> ...


Rivals inducting each other kinda like austin and mcmahon has well as hart and austin. Not a bad idea. You people gotta stop being so butthurt over christian. He's probably still hurt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> It's better than being fed to Sheamus again.
> 
> At least in the Chamber he may have been able to pin a guy or 2 before going out.
> 
> ...


Is it? A loss is a loss, who gives a shit? Besides, if he lost to Sheamus, at least we'd be guaranteed he lost to a main eventer. In the chamber he might get pinned by Khali for all we know.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Orton vs Bryan next week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett to cost Orton the match, probably. Not convinced Bryan will job going into the Chamber. Wouldn't surprise me at all, though, considering Orton is a lock to take the title there.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan bout to scheme by using AJ to save himself from a loss, or roll-up pin.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Wade is done. RIP Pro Wrestling. He was the business' last hope. Wade=:buried


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I think Bryan's winning the Chamber.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

^He better.



el dandy said:


> It's better than being fed to Sheamus again.
> 
> At least in the Chamber he may have been able to pin a guy or 2 before going out.
> 
> ...


Well after Christian Cena IS the best choice....


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett to cost Orton the match, probably. Not convinced Bryan will job going into the Chamber. Wouldn't surprise me at all, though, considering Orton is a lock to take the title there.


I don't see that happening, I just don't. That last Orton interview about him being happy about winning his titles, and having a long career ahead of himself where he could win it 15 more times, tells me that he's going to take a break from the M.E. scene and I don't see Bryan's run ending anytime before extreme rules.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Barrett to cost Orton the match,* probably. Not convinced Bryan will job going into the Chamber. Wouldn't surprise me at all, though, considering Orton is a lock to take the title there.


that makes sense. Wade aint done with that penny-colored ratings killer.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I really do think bryan's going to walk out of the chamber with the title. It would just build on his underdog, cocky prick heel that somehow overcomes insurmountable odds.

Orton better not go over bryan clean next week, if he does then that is fucking terrible. It's going to be a great match though.

I'm expecting barrett to interfere next week during the match to cause a dq finish.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

el dandy said:


> It's better than being fed to Sheamus again.
> 
> At least in the Chamber he may have been able to pin a guy or 2 before going out.
> 
> ...


OH GOD. PLEASE VINCE. PLEASE DON'T DO IT.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

corfend said:


> I think Bryan's winning the Chamber.


My thoughts exactly, but how is the question?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

corfend said:


> I think Bryan's winning the Chamber.


Daring prediction from you.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They need Drew McIntyre to bring out his ruthless streak, take out Khali and steal his spot. He was excellent in his last Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

RKO85 said:


> Rivals inducting each other kinda like austin and mcmahon has well as hart and austin. Not a bad idea. *You people gotta stop being so butthurt over christian. He's probably still hurt*.


You must be new here, so here is a refresher course: 

We're Peeps. Bitching and moaning about Christian not being used correctly is what we fucking do each and every Tuesday night and have done it for the last 3 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dabossb said:


> I don't see that happening, I just don't. That last Orton interview about him being happy about winning his titles, and having a long career ahead of himself where he could win it 15 more times, tells me that he's going to take a break from the M.E. scene and I don't see Bryan's run ending anytime before extreme rules.


Why not? Bryan is a jobber who's gonna get Swaggered after he loses the belt. The only reason he's even champion right now is because Henry got injured. I can't imagine Orton is not in the title match at WM. Orton will win the title, Bryan will use his rematch, Sheamus will pin Bryan at WM, Sheamus will become the face of SmackDown, Orton will be drafted back to Raw and Bryan will go back to irrelevancy. Makes PERFECT sense.



Rev™ said:


> Wade is done. RIP Pro Wrestling. He was the business' last hope. Wade=:buried


Agreed.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

If Jericho wins the title at Raw Chamber, then Bryan is not retaining his title.

They won't make two heels win the chamber.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Great Khali being the replacement in the match sucks, hopefully he's the first one eliminated... at least Big Show work.

Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan next week should be an excellent match if given proper time.



Ryan said:


> They need Drew McIntyre to bring out his ruthless streak, take out Khali and steal his spot. He was excellent in his last Elimination Chamber match.


Agreed. He looked like a star last year in the Chamber match, no idea why WWE didn't capitalize on it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mr cricket said:


> If Jericho wins the title at Raw Chamber, then Bryan is not retaining his title.
> 
> They won't make two heels win the chamber.


Of course we'll never know since the Raw Chamber is going last.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Khali in the chamber made me :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Wade is done. RIP Pro Wrestling. He was the business' last hope. Wade=:buried


there's still a new hope for pro wrestling


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

krai999 said:


> there's still a new hope for pro wrestling


like that indy geek is going to save pro wrestling. wade was the wwe's last hope.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why not? Bryan is a jobber who's gonna get Swaggered after he loses the belt. The only reason he's even champion right now is because Henry got injured. I can't imagine Orton is not in the title match at WM. Orton will win the title, Bryan will use his rematch, Sheamus will pin Bryan at WM, Sheamus will become the face of SmackDown, Orton will be drafted back to Raw and Bryan will go back to irrelevancy. Makes PERFECT sense.


I suppose that could happen but I don't see it happening! Why give him the MITB in the first place when guys like Sheamus, Cody and Barrett were in there? It's not like when Swagger won it where they had no one to choose from that they wanted to win.

Of course many reports are fake, but there were an awful lot saying that if big Mark didn't get injured then Bryan would have faced him at Mania and beat him there in the boyhood dream story they were planning!

I just don't see WWE cutting Bryan short after all the bullshit ways they booked him since he came here, I think that was just their way of having him pay his dues, and this championship reign is them slowly releasing his leash.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev™ said:


> like that indy geek is going to save pro wrestling. wade was the wwe's last hope.


FAIL fpalm

I swear people like you don't deserve quality...


----------



## Christohomer (May 12, 2010)

If Bryan was shown to be every bit as good as THE WWE Champion this week, I fully expect Bryan and Orton have a spectacular match like he did with Punk this week. Both will be protected.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No Christian 

On the plus side, Orton/Bryan will be spectacular next week (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit next week is gonna be Bryan's biggest challenge yet. I wonder how it's they're gonna book it.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

dabossb said:


> FAIL fpalm
> 
> I swear people like you don't deserve quality...


Why?

Oh, and reported for double posting.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> like that indy geek is going to save pro wrestling. wade was the wwe's last hope.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ass Invader said:


> Holy shit next week is gonna be Bryan's biggest challenge yet. I wonder how it's they're gonna book it.


My guess is a 20 minute match that ends up being amazing and wows WWE officials, and it will end with Barrett doing a run in!

I hope next week is the return of the MMA Elbows, face stomps, and regal-plex/dragon-plex/tiger-plex


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I know it won't happen but could you imagine what it would do for bryan next week if orton put him over clean.....

It would take bryan's character to the next level and establish him as world champion and as a legitimate threat


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Next week will be heavily interfered by the Chamber participants IMO. Why did Teddy Long announce that Daniel Bryan vs Orton match after that Wade vs Orton match?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ass Invader said:


> Holy shit next week is gonna be Bryan's biggest challenge yet. I wonder how it's they're gonna book it.



A no-contest with all 6 Chamber participants brawling and fighting with one another to close the show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dabossb said:


> I suppose that could happen but I don't see it happening! Why give him the MITB in the first place when guys like Sheamus, Cody and Barrett were in there? It's not like when Swagger won it where they had no one to choose from that they wanted to win.


Why? Sheamus was getting the Rumble push, Cody was on a slow burn push to get the MITB this year so that by the time he won, he was fully built and ready to break out, and Vince doesn't give a flying fuck about Barrett and has no plans to ever give him a world title. 



> Of course many reports are fake, but there were an awful lot saying that if big Mark didn't get injured then Bryan would have faced him at Mania and beat him there in the boyhood dream story they were planning!


I doubt it. BRYAN? Come on. Besides, if that was the plan, why would Henry's injury stop it from happening? If they really wanted to put him over like that, where he would definately be established as a big time guy afterwards, they would run that storyline with somebody else. They could've turned Big Show heel and made him as dominant as Henry.



> I just don't see WWE cutting Bryan short after all the bullshit ways they booked him since he came here, I think that was just their way of having him pay his dues, and this championship reign is them slowly releasing his leash.


Of course you don't, you're a fan. I'm sure you'd like to believe that Bryan is going to be a permanent main eventer, 10 time champion, all that crap, but he's not a WWE style talent. He's a guy who's useful in the midcard to put over the up and coming stars, and he'll always have SOME credibility, but he's not a main event level wrestler. He's got the belt now because of a lack of options and the fact that they wanted to reward him for his work at least one time, but it's not going to last very long.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rev™ said:


> Why?
> 
> Oh, and reported for double posting.


Total bitch move right there.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryan said:


> They need Drew McIntyre to bring out his ruthless streak, take out Khali and steal his spot. He was excellent in his last Elimination Chamber match.


This is what I'm hoping for. Not just because I like Drew, I just don't want to see Khali in the chamber. lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol at all the morons saying Wade is wrestling's last hope. All the guy has is a decent look and good mic skills. How is he wrestling's last hope when he isn't even that great of a wrestler. I like Wade, but some members of the IWC overrate the fuck out of him. I know people overrate Bryan and Punk, but at least you can say they proved they're worth at least most of their hype. Wade is just that "underrated heel" that the IWC sticks to and makes their new god. Once Wade becomes a face or becomes a "superman", all his beloved fans are gonna ditch him for the next "underrated heel".


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> Lol at all the morons


Wade is the last hope for Pro Wrestling. He has the look and the mic skills to become the biggest star since The Rock but the WWE refuses to get behind him. If Wade Barrett doesn't become a mega star, Pro Wrestling deserves to die.

Oh, and reported for flaming.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> Wade is the last hope for Pro Wrestling. He has the look and the mic skills to become the biggest star since The Rock but the WWE refuses to get behind him. If Wade Barrett doesn't become a mega star, Pro Wrestling deserves to die.
> 
> Oh, and reported for flaming.


Rev's trolling. I can see you're trying to turn heel.....won't work


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? Sheamus was getting the Rumble push, Cody was on a slow burn push to get the MITB this year so that by the time he won, he was fully built and ready to break out, and Vince doesn't give a flying fuck about Barrett and has no plans to ever give him a world title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reward him for what work though? How could any work be seen with the constant jobbing they put him through, terrible character they gave him, and the 3 minute match time they saddled him with? If they were going to do that wouldn't they have let him be himself and float in the midcard for years upon years and maybe get a small title reign in 4 years time. Instead he got one in less then 2 years and finally has character freedom and in-ring freedom. I don't see them doing that just to swagger him.

Plus, in regards to MITB, it still doesn't explain why they would give it to Bryan? EVERYONE else in that match would have been a better choice in the IWC's theory about wwe's top picks, in their minds before he won it! Bryan was jobbing left, right, and centre before that match and no one thought he stood any chance AT ALL. So it doesn't explain why WWE would book him to win it?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Khali retired and went back to India for an acting career.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Honestly I have a felling that Wade Barrett will win the world title one day, but it will probably be during a time where there is nobody else on the smackdown roster that is not a low midcarder, and he is the only big name. Too bad, because the guy does deserve to win the world title in a good way.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Barrett will win the strap at Summerslam or Night of Champions


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Wade is the last hope for Pro Wrestling. He has the look and the mic skills to become the biggest star since The Rock but the WWE refuses to get behind him. If Wade Barrett doesn't become a mega star, Pro Wrestling deserves to die.
> 
> Oh, and reported for flaming.


Please, his mic skills are not that great to even be compared to The Rock. The only time the audience gave a damn about him was because of the Nexus Storyline with Cena, and that became a giant flop. He'll be a main eventer at best, but he will NEVER be up there with the likes of The Rock and Stone Cold.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i was there tonight, and where i was sitting there were a few boos and groans when it was revealed kahli was in the chamber


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

so henry out for khali the great khali in the ec chamber just awesome really just great


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm really hoping for an excellent match between Orton and Bryan next week, even if it has a fluky finish of some kind (presumably a disqualification).


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Barrett is awesome outside of the ring, yet forgettable inside of it. How is Barrett the savior of pro wrestling when he's not even that good of a wrestler to begin with?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ IS BACK!!! 

So looking forward to Sheamus vs Rhodes and Bryan vs Orton next week.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Predictable BS.
> 
> Nothing but losses since he got this new theme. Will be the death of him.


He's had one match and a Royal Rumble, it's not that bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> He's had one match and a Royal Rumble, it's not that bad.


Nothing will get Tyrion Lannister to look up for Barrett. He just desperately wants to be wrong. The new theme sucks ass thou, that much we can agree on.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

khali in the chamber? ugh

aj lee back


excellent


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol! As soon as I read Khali took Henry's spot in the Chamber I had to see everybody's reaction. It did not disappoint. Unbelievable. Of course, Christian or someone else could still make it in somehow. But still. Drew McIntyre or even Brodus would make more sense.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Vegan Heel Daniel Bryan playing Diego Sanchez with a hot girl at his side sounds like a license to print money.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

My reaction and predictions for Elimination Chamber participants:

Daniel Bryan: Being the champ, of course he is in. Tied with Orton with highest chance of winning the match.
Randy Orton: He is the biggest face on Smackdown and has the most starpower. Most likely to win besides Bryan.
Big Show: Another big face in the match. He will most likely not win and will mostly go after Bryan. I see him being eliminated by Orton.
Cody Rhodes: I see him being the second guy eliminated honestly. He has no rivalry going on with any of the others. He'll just do cool spots and get eliminated.
The Great Khali: FAIL. The first one to be eliminated and will be by Big Show. Why the hell is Christian not in it instead?
Wade Barrett: Will not win this chamber but he has the third highest chance behind Bryan and Orton. If Orton gets eliminated, it will most likely involve Barrett.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

SantinOOOOO!!(Y)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No! No! Not Khali! God damn it! WWE are idiots.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

The Great Khali? Really? The Great Khali? Please, please, let this change.

Calling it now: Christian sneaks into the match at Elimination Chamber (similar to how Edge did it in 2009), steals the World Heavyweight Championship. Sets up Triple Threat at WrestleMania with Daniel Bryan and the man who "took him out", Sheamus. A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Khali? Ughhhh...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like a decent show. sheamus/cody and the ME could be good. i assume orton is winning the chamber which i don't have a problem with.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> looks like a decent show. sheamus/cody and the ME could be good. i assume orton is winning the chamber which i don't have a problem with.


Would that mean Sheamus chases Orton for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania? Or do they make it a triple threat with Bryan?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Would that mean Sheamus chases Orton for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania? Or do they make it a triple threat with Bryan?


both would be fine with me and wouldn't surprise me either way. i would prefer the TT but i think they are just gonna book orton vs sheamus. it's not the freshest thing they can do (but i can't see anything else for orton to do at WM), but it will at worst be a good match and putting sheamus over orton clean is good with me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ecabney said:


> Barrett is awesome outside of the ring, yet forgettable inside of it. How is Barrett the savior of pro wrestling when he's not even that good of a wrestler to begin with?


I've been wondering the same thing. I don't even think he's that awesome outside of the ring.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I doubt Orton will win the chamber, he seems to be done with the WHC for a little bit.

Bryan will find a cheap way to retain that is right between heelish and face, progressing his character even more, and Sheamus will call him out on being a pansy and tell him that the Irish fight with pride and blah, blah, blah Wrestlemania opener right there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> both would be fine with me and wouldn't surprise me either way. i would prefer the TT but i think they are just gonna book orton vs sheamus. it's not the freshest thing they can do (but i can't see anything else for orton to do at WM), but it will at worst be a good match and putting sheamus over orton clean is good with me.


Interesting. 

I wonder if they might have Alberto Del Rio arrive at Elimination Chamber and take the "Ultimate Opportunist" role of Edge's, knock Khali out of the match before he can get into it and that's how they start up an ADR/Orton feud for Wrestlemania (while also de facto sending Del Rio back to Smackdown, where he probably belongs).

Sheamus vs. Bryan, one-on-one at Wrestlemania, given 15+ minutes would be awesome with me, as they've shown excellent chemistry with one another in the past, though it'd be intriguing to see the heel/face roles reversed.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> The Great Khali? Really? The Great Khali? Please, please, let this change.
> 
> Calling it now: Christian sneaks into the match at Elimination Chamber (similar to how Edge did it in 2009), steals the World Heavyweight Championship. Sets up Triple Threat at WrestleMania with Daniel Bryan and the man who "took him out", Sheamus. A guy can dream can't he?


More like a nightmare then a Dream


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Ugh, I guess Khali is back for a while. How does this lumbering great oaf make it into the chamber when all he's done is have a short and unmemorable stint in the rumble.

This shows just how short of star power Smackdown is. But I'd rather see pretty much anybody over Khali. Why not have Santino in there?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the great khali ...ugh ??? where the hell is christian ???


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Daniel Bryan will lock himself into his pod or something. Randy Orton will pin Barrett, leaving only him and Bryan, then Barrett will assault Orton. Bryan comes out of his pod, 1 2 3.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Why is the WWE torturing us with Show and Khali and title matches? I can tolerate Orton, but the other two are too much. While we are at it...WHY THE HELL IS SHOW GETTING TITLE MATCH AFTER TITLE MATCH EVEN THOUGH HE NEVER WINS??? ARGH RAGE!!!


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Big Show in yet another title match, and Khali, The Great Fucking KHALI! 

c-ca-cannot, contain, t-the rage


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So it seems a Rhodes/Gabriel feud is in the works. Interesting indeed...

Though I just need to ask this: THE GREAT KHALI? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? GOOD LORD MAN, COME ON!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Randy Orton is back on the burial hunt I see.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

I seriously hope this Great Khali travesty is just a swerve, and they plan on putting Christian in... It seems fishy to have a heel being actually replaced by a face, granted neither Mark Henry nor Great Khali or not even Chrisitan for that matter were actually going to win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Randy Orton is back on the burial hunt I see.


Because he beat Wade in a back and forth match after Wade got to push him down the stairs? 

OMGZ WADE GOT BERRIED!

Randy Orton didn't bury Wade Barrett, Wade Barrett buried Wade Barrett by supposedly choosing that shocking entrance theme.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I really hope that the Orton/Bryan match next weeks gets a lot of time and ends when Bryan throws poor little AJ at Randy to escape, like the little weasel he is...

:lmao


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait for Bryan vs Orton next week.

However, Khali must be a placeholder for the EC. Why the fuck would he be there? Christian, Regal, ADR, McIntyre and even Justin Gabriel are better choices.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Because he beat Wade in a back and forth match after Wade got to push him down the stairs?
> 
> OMGZ WADE GOT BERRIED!
> 
> Randy Orton didn't bury Wade Barrett, Wade Barrett buried Wade Barrett by supposedly choosing that shocking entrance theme.


Wade chose that awful entrance theme?...

... Mr. Barrett, if you ever read this (which will probably never happen), I am disappointed.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I'm not going to buy the PPV now that Khali is in it  . 

Seems like an okay SD


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Orton vs. Bryan should be great. If it's non-title then Orton is sure to win.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like a fun show, but I'm not a fan of randomly doing Bryan/Orton next week. Orton is not losing clean, Bryan shouldn't lose clean as that would make him look really weak, so it's a lose-lose situation here. I'm sure they'll do a DQ win or Double Count Out, but still matches like this should be reserved for PPV's. Just do Bryan/Khali or something and have Bryan outsmart Khali to further his gimmick


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Hordriss said:


> This shows just how short of star power Smackdown is. But I'd rather see pretty much anybody over Khali. Why not have Santino in there?


what a great idea.

maybe its only a matter of time until they start using santino. due to the lack of star power. especially infaces.
i mean look at raws one, morrison left so they got kofi in there..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Orton/Bryan will be a damn good match. 2 of the 5 best wrestlers in WWE right there so could be phenomenal given the right time. I'm guessing the finish won't be clean but that's to be expected. Rhodes/Sheamus should be quite good. Both are very good in-ring and both have an old-school type mentality imo. Rhodes losing isn't my favourite scenario obviously but losing to the Royal Rumble winner in a competitive match is something I really can't complain about. Concerned about Rhodes in the Chamber though because he seems like a random addition because he's one of the top 6 guys on SD. Sounds bad but he should probably last until the top 3 at least imo. Don't think he should win btw but it'd be good to put over the title by having the champion get close to winning.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking forward to Bryan/Orton next week. (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Absolutely can't wait for Bryan/Orton. Hoping it gets good time. Disappointing that Khali is in the chamber though. Hopefully there's a swerve.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Randy Orton is back on the burial hunt I see.


Wade isn't done with Orton


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh God, Khali is back. Thought it was just for the rumble. Feh.
Funny how Nattie can only win a match when it's a tag match.
Sounds like an alright show.

DB vs Orton? yes please.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I doubt Orton will win the chamber, he seems to be done with the WHC for a little bit.
> 
> Bryan will find a cheap way to retain that is right between heelish and face, progressing his character even more, and Sheamus will call him out on being a pansy and tell him that the Irish fight with pride and blah, blah, blah *Wrestlemania opener right there.*












But seriously, Orton to not be in the title match at MANIA again? And it not being in a match against Jericho? Hmmm, idk about that one. 

LOL at the pissed off peeps about Khali, and righfully so. Let's hope he gets punted in the head before the match, or the typical, SWERVE.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> Justin Gabriel vs. Hunico
> 
> Cody Rhodes remains at ringside looking quite angry as the next match hits the ring. It's Justin Gabriel vs. Hunico. The match ended in a no contest because Rhodes attacked Gabriel before the match even started.


Ooooh, they're continuing Gabriel/Rhodes. Love it. Is a Wrestlemania match between the two of them with Goldust in Gabriel's corner too much to ask? It is? Okay.



> After that Hunico and Camacho jumped in and attacked Gabriel until The Great Khali came down to make the save. Khali lays out Hunico and Camacho as Rhodes runs away.


go AWAY



> Backstage Segment: Drew McIntyre, Teddy Long, Santino, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Aksana
> 
> Backstage, Drew McIntyre and Teddy Long are speaking. Long tells McIntyre that he has to go impress him. Santino runs in saying he found a new tag-team partner and the name is Santin-hooooo! With that said, we find out it's Hacksaw Jim Duggan. Long makes a non-tag-title match, which will be up next. After that, we get the usual Teddy and Aksana stuff.


What an odd collection. I don't doubt that the segment will be just as weird.



> In-Ring Segment: Daniel Bryan, Big Show & A.J.
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan comes out and tells everyone that they should be vegans. He explains that he's a great role model and says he should be in the Elimination Chamber and Big Show doesn't deserve to be in. This brings out the Big Show. He says he would have been out sooner but he just finished a great big steak. They go back and forth on the mic for a bit until Bryan pokes Show and Show beats him up for it. Show goes to hit him with the Show Stopper but stops mid-way through because A.J. comes back.


AJ's back? In a neckbrace? Looooove it. I can't wait to see how this whole thing plays out for her. This segment sounds a little bit wonderful.



> Beth Phoenix & Natalya vs. Aksana & Tamina
> 
> This was another squash match, with Beth Phoenix and Natalya defeating Aksana and Tamina in about 45 seconds. Natalya tried putting Aksana in the Sharp Shooter, but Tamina makes the save and hits the big splash. They seemed to tease some tension between Natalya and Phoenix afterwards.


Everyone's favourite Divas of Doom are back?! Marvelous!!! Pin-up strong!!! Squats in high heels!!! 45 seconds? Fuck off. Tension between Beth and Natalya? Slightly more acceptable. 



> After the Divas tag-match, they showed a promo that announced that The Great Khali will replace Mark Henry in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber match.


ohhhhh GO AWAY



> No DQ Match: Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett
> 
> The main event featured Randy Orton taking on Wade Barrett in a no disqualification match. The two go back and forth outside the ring, using chairs and hitting each other on the guard rails. The match went back and forth the entire time. The finish came when Orton hit Barrett with two RKOs. Teddy Long came out and said Orton will face Daniel Bryan next week. That part may have been after the match.


Can't say I care much about this Barrett/Orton thing but Bryan/Orton next week sounds promising. *please don't make it a title match* *please don't have Orton beat him for it*


Sounds like a pretty good show overall, as Smackdown usually is these days. Could really do without so much Great Khali on my television. Please lord, make it stop.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People saying Orton buried Wade are the types that need to just go away and learn what the term BURIED actually means rather than carry on misusing the damn word. If you have an amazing back and forth match thats NOT WHAT YOU USE THE TERM BURIED FOR....can people please get this fact now?fpalm


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If they want Bryan's heel character to be driven by the fact that he is a vegan, they need to give him a new Championship belt made out of synthetic leather. Or what would be even funnier if they made a championship belt out of hemp.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so still no Christian??

seems like they dont really have ANY plans for him but why am i even surprised

KHALI?! REALLY?!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> People saying Orton buried Wade are the types that need to just go away and learn what the term BURIED actually means rather than carry on misusing the damn word. If you have an amazing back and forth match thats NOT WHAT YOU USE THE TERM BURIED FOR....can people please get this fact now?fpalm


No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and his career is basically over. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.

Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Outside of the DB promo SD looks boring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and his career is basically over. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.
> 
> Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.


*Pats your head and gives you a cookie*

If thinking that way helps you sleep at night my dear, then yes Wade is getting buried


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Outside of the DB promo SD looks boring.


Orton vs. Barrett and Sheamus vs. Rhodes is "boring" to you?. okay...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Wade isn't getting buried. He's in the EC and he's obviously being set-up to cost Orton the strap. They're gonna trade barbs each week until the Chamber, Wade isn't done yet. Quit being hysterical


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rev™;10967977 said:


> No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and his career is basically over. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.
> 
> Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.


Pyro?

But seriously, why must everyone be so pessimistic about Barrett?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why are people getting so angry over Barrett losing to Orton?

It would be his first pin-fall loss in months, and besides that the only losses he's incurred have been in a tables match, and random tag-matches (maybe even a few DQ's in there).

As long as this doesn't start a huge losing streak or anything, it's fine. He'll lose at the Elimination Chamber, but after that as long as for the most part he wins matches with only an occasional loss, he's fine.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a decent show. Hyped for Bryan/Orton and I don't understand all the crying about Wade losing to Orton. And it took TWO RKOs!!! How's that a burial? The RKO is one of those moves that's rarely ever kicked out of, so for Barrett to do that, it sure means something. And after how much he's been put over by Orton on the last few months, I don't understand how losing a match is "burying".

And fuck Great Khali, put Christian in his spot ffs.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Sounds like a decent show. Hyped for Bryan/Orton and I don't understand all the crying about Wade losing to Orton. And it took TWO RKOs!!! How's that a burial? The RKO is one of those moves that's rarely ever kicked out of, so for Barrett to do that, it sure means something. And after how much he's been put over by Orton on the last few months, I don't understand how losing a match is "burying".
> 
> *And fuck Great Khali, put Christian in his spot ffs*.


This.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rev™;10967977 said:


> No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and his career is basically over. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.
> 
> *Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.*


The reactions he gets clearly indicate fans want him to get a huge push right? _Not_. IWC fabricated. Barrett didn't even get buried anyway.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Rev™;10967977 said:


> No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and his career is basically over. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.
> 
> Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.


woah relax bro lol im a barrett fan and ill be the first to tell you he wasnt buried

lets see he has pinned orton under more than one occassion (cleanly at survivor series) yes orton won the tables match at tlc but the next night on raw he put orton through a table and put orton out of action kayfabe wise for two months i believed it was......yes orton returned and eliminated him from the rumble and yes orton defeated him on smackdown but it took not one but TWO rkos for orton to get the win....neither one has the upperhand in the feud and im sure barrett will get payback and will also eliminate orton at EC kinda like what punk did to him last year


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

You shouldnt be worried too much about the Great Khali being in the Elimination Chamber. He will probably go in there, hit a few chops, and then be eliminated. It will all last less then 3 minutes probably.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Khali in the chamber? REALLY?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I don't understand how losing a match is "burying".


People that dont understand what the term means misuse it and claim everytime a guy eats a pinfall they cry its burying them when its not and i just despair at people who keep claiming a guy is buried when he loses a match


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Its only called burying when your favorite wrestler losses a match lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> No, you listen to me. Wade has been absolutely buried this week and *his career is basically over*. He was buried in the Rumble in under two mintues by Randy Orton and was buried again on Smackdown. The #BarrettBarrage is finished and he might as well retire since while he was still relevant. By this time next year, he'll be jobbing to geeks like Justin Gabriel and the newly turned face Hunico.
> 
> Do the right thing, Vince. Give the fans what they want and #SaveWade.


Come on, he's getting the second biggest push behind Sheamus. Relax.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quasi Juice said:


> The reactions he gets clearly indicate fans want him to get a huge push right? _Not_. IWC fabricated. Barrett didn't even get buried anyway.


The reactions Sheamus got when he got his first shot at the WWE title after jumping from ECW to Raw clearly showed fans wanted him to get a huge push right? _Not_. Fuck reactions, sometimes, you have to just push people regardless. You don't make stars by sitting on your fucking hands doing nothing.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me?! Khali in the Elimination Chamber match? THAT was the best you could do??? Fuck...I'd prefer Heath Slater in his place. I seriously hope that Khali gets taken out before the PPV and is replaced by Christian, granted that Christian is medically cleared to compete.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The reactions Sheamus got when he got his first shot at the WWE title after jumping from ECW to Raw clearly showed fans wanted him to get a huge push right? _Not_. Fuck reactions, sometimes, you have to just push people regardless. You don't make stars by sitting on your fucking hands doing nothing.


His future might potentially be grim, but he's not doing that badly at the moment.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about Barrett guys, the fact that he got to be the center-piece of a huge angle upon his debut and has actually got the better of this feud with Orton is proof enough that the company see something pretty special in him. Hell, didn't HHH come out and publicly say that he thinks him & Sheamus are the future of the company? That's another pretty good sign.

I don't know why Pyro is getting so agitated about it. If they are bringing MITB back to WM then he's an absolute lock to win it, but whether he wins or not i expect him to be WHC by Summerslam at least


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Orton doesn't go over clean next week, even if Woi interferes in the match.

I want Christian back.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bryan to sneakily retain at EC, Bryan v Sheamus set.

MITB, if its an 8-man match. 4 from smackdown and 4 from raw.........

Orton, Rhodes, Barrett, Christian/Show

Miz, R-Truth, Kofi, Del Rio.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

It is a DISGRACE that The not so GREAT Khali is in this elimation chamber match, the man can`t wrestle for shit!

Freak show!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The reactions Sheamus got when he got his first shot at the WWE title after jumping from ECW to Raw clearly showed fans wanted him to get a huge push right? _Not_. Fuck reactions, sometimes, you have to just push people regardless. You don't make stars by sitting on your fucking hands doing nothing.


They've pushed Barrett three times now; huge Nexus leader push, IC Title run push, and his most recent one. Did Sheamus get a harder push? Yes. But I was just responding to the guy who said the people want to see Wade get pushed and that's just a lie. People in the IWC, including me 'cause I enjoy his promos, want to see him pushed, but nothing indicates "the people" want to see him pushed.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*So glad that orton buried Wade again

*_


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

:lmao @ Bryan randomly coming out to celebrate during Orton's victory. Breh is comedy


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone watching the international version?



ecabney said:


> :lmao @ Bryan randomly coming out to celebrate during Orton's victory. Breh is comedy


You watching it?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Anyone watching the international version?
> 
> 
> 
> You watching it?


yea


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

omg Bryan is such a creep! The look on his face after AJ saved him from eating a WMD was fucking classic. It adds another dimension to Bryan's character with the way he's using AJ like some pawn.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> omg Bryan is such a creep! The look on his face after AJ saved him from eating a WMD was fucking classic. It adds another dimension to Bryan's character with the way he's using AJ like some pawn.


HAHAHA sick can't wait to see it! How was Bryan's promo with Cole? And did Cole praise him like it sounded in the spoilers?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well here is the show. I enjoyed Bryan's promo/segments and his character is coming along great. Only issue I had with it was Bryan losing is voice a bit which took away a bit from it (sounded a bit like that krustyburger kid from the simpson), but other than that it was amazing!

16:00-29:00


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

ecabney said:


> omg Bryan is such a creep! The look on his face after AJ saved him from eating a WMD was fucking classic. It adds another dimension to Bryan's character with the way he's using AJ like some pawn.


This was so damn great. Dat SuperVillian D-Bry getting it done. There was white heat when he hugged her and gave that million dollar look of a scumbag.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cody's promo was great. Sheamus getting a new finisher is strange, last guy who really needed one with two badass ones already.

As far as Bryan goes, nice promo, but too similar to the one on Raw. That's a few times that's happened and it's rather annoying.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

It was great to see that the Cole/Bryan promo was not what I thought it was. Bryan is still indifferent toward Cole.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Cody's promo was great. Sheamus getting a new finisher is strange, last guy who really needed one with two badass ones already.
> 
> As far as Bryan goes, nice promo, but too similar to the one on Raw. That's a few times that's happened and it's rather annoying.


That is so gay... Sheamus just stole Dean Ambrose's finisher.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

LMFAO @ Bryan celebrating while Orton's celebrating,lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

corfend said:


> His future might potentially be grim, but he's not doing that badly at the moment.


Yes he is. Anybody who isn't a world champion yet is doing badly.



> I wouldn't worry too much about Barrett guys, the fact that he got to be the center-piece of a huge angle upon his debut and has actually got the better of this feud with Orton is proof enough that the company see something pretty special in him. Hell, didn't HHH come out and publicly say that he thinks him & Sheamus are the future of the company? That's another pretty good sign.


The Nexus angle doesn't mean shit. That was just done to keep Cena out of the title scene for a few months, and Barrett was the only one who had the presence to carry the leader role. The company's acknowledgement of that, in no way indicates a desire to make him a future world champion.

Got the better of this feud with Orton? Orton wins most of the time, Barrett's only gotten in a bunch of cheap sneak attacks and meaningless fluke wins.

You can't just take Triple H's word as law, the only thing that proves anything is how the company uses him. They do NOT use him well. 



> I don't know why Pyro is getting so agitated about it. If they are bringing MITB back to WM then he's an absolute lock to win it, but whether he wins or not i expect him to be WHC by Summerslam at least


Cody Rhodes is winning it, Barrett has no chance. Furthermore, after he doesn't win it, that's the last time he has a chance to be the world champion this year, because the WWE doesn't know how to book an up and comer into their first world title reign without the MITB. Even Del Rio couldn't do it and he won the Rumble.



> They've pushed Barrett three times now; huge Nexus leader push, IC Title run push, and his most recent one. Did Sheamus get a harder push? Yes. But I was just responding to the guy who said the people want to see Wade get pushed and that's just a lie. People in the IWC, including me 'cause I enjoy his promos, want to see him pushed, but nothing indicates "the people" want to see him pushed.


Those are not pushes. A push results in something, his supposed 3 "pushes" all meant nothing and just ended with him looking like shit by the end of them. No world title or anything.

Fine, the people don't want to see him pushed. The people don't want ANYBODY to be pushed, that's the problem with this damn product. The crowds don't give a shit about anyone unless WWE does what they did with Sheamus and MAKES them care about them through a relentless push. 



> I don't understand all the crying about Wade losing to Orton. And it took TWO RKOs!!! How's that a burial? The RKO is one of those moves that's rarely ever kicked out of, so for Barrett to do that, it sure means something. And after how much he's been put over by Orton on the last few months, I don't understand how losing a match is "burying".







Yeah, that was one hell of a kickout. 

I don't know why anybody would just assume that because the spoilers said he got 2 RKO's, that would mean he kicked out of one of them. No way in hell would they ever let him do that, that should've been obvious.

He got murdered. People who the WWE value do not get beat in squash matches.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

dabossb said:


> That is so gay... Sheamus just stole Dean Ambrose's finisher.


Well since Dean stole William Regal's finisher it's all good...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

or Finlay's finisher.Sheamus first stole the name of the move and now he stole the move.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Phil5991 said:


> Well since Dean stole William Regal's finisher it's all good...





Outlaw91 said:


> or Finlay's finisher.Sheamus first stole the name of the move and now he stole the move.


Yeah but both finlay and Regal are almost/fully retired, whereas Sheamus is in his prime and Ambrose hasn't even debuted yet. Plus Sheamus has two awesome finishers as it is!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was a shit looking Celtic Cross too. And people say this guy can wrestle. 






Now that's how it's done. Perfectly clean looking, but of course that guy knows what he's doing. He's not just some bodyguard who worked out with Triple H and got a contract. I don't know why he's using that move now, the Brogue Kick was perfectly fine. I can understand ditching the Razor's Edge since he's used it like.....5 times in his entire career, but I'll laugh my ass off if the kick just becomes a set up move after all the people he's beaten with it. Better just be an alternate finisher at best.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

someone needs to make a "U Mad?" gif where AJ went and hugged Bryan. That shit was comedy, breh.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If there was one person on the roster who didn't need a new finisher it's Sheamus, I hope his new move will just be his 'signature' and not his actual finisher, the Brogue Kick is fucking awesome.

and fpalm at Wade Barrett, walking out to that monstrosity again, he's soon gonna realize how much of a jobber it makes him look and Vince will probably say it's too late to change it and he'll be stuck with it, it better be gone next week.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Wade will get his revenge next week. SMH @ people thinking Barrett got buried when he has to meet Orton @ the EC. Barrett isn't done with Orton, he could easily get his revenge in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If there was one person on the roster who didn't need a new finisher it's Sheamus, I hope his new move will just be his 'signature' and not his actual finisher, the Brogue Kick is fucking awesome.
> 
> and fpalm at Wade Barrett, walking out to that monstrosity again, he's soon gonna realize how much of a jobber it makes him look and Vince will probably say it's too late to change it and he'll be stuck with it, it better be gone next week.


Usually when someone debuts a new finisher, it's a sign that they are getting an even larger push. Sheamus has been pushed hard already, so it's now almost certain that he's winning the title at WrestleMania.

Barrett's theme won't change but it isn't going to make him look great.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sheamus was always winning at Mania, it's the second most predictable match after Taker's. The reason he won the Rumble and Jericho didn't is because the winner NEEDS to take the Title at Mania this year and Jericho will be losing to Punk.

Weather it be Barrett, Orton, Bryan, Rhodes, Christian, Big Show, Henry it doesn't matter, Sheamus is taking the Title at Wrestlemania, NAILED FUCKING ON.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

This was probably the worst I have seen from Bryan since his heel turn. Going for cheap heat is extremely weak. For the past few weeks he hasn't needed to resort to cheap heat and it was working out phenomenally. On top of that, they need to stop this Vegan thing dead in it's tracks. It's way to similar to Punk's heel gimmick.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Deebow said:


> This was probably the worst I have seen from Bryan since his heel turn. Going for cheap heat is extremely weak. For the past few weeks he hasn't needed to resort to cheap heat and it was working out phenomenally. On top of that, they need to stop this Vegan thing dead in it's tracks. It's way to similar to Punk's heel gimmick.


Cheap heat doesn't get anyone over. I think creative did it to establish that Bryan is a heel for anyone that doubted it, but it's not something that should continue. Bryan doesn't need it.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

How the fuck could Barret not win after throwing Orton through a god damn table? After that I stopped watching the match because it was so obvious Orton was going to win with an RKO. The Elimination Chamber would be good if we didn't have Big Show and Khali in it. I'm hoping Cody gets to be the last one with mah boy D-Bryan retaining the title.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Cheap heat doesn't get anyone over. I think creative did it to establish that Bryan is a heel for anyone that doubted it, but it's not something that should continue. Bryan doesn't need it.


I agree. If the purpose was for DB to give an "I'm officially a heel now" speech, then so be it I guess, but one of the things I've enjoyed about his run so far is that he's been a heel who doesn't acknowledge that the crowd hates him. Somehow, in a very meta way, it makes him seem like _more _of a heel than someone who comes in week in and week out giving "I don't give a DAMN about you people" promos.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice botch by Teddy long. What he hell is Raw(or Rawyal) Rumfer? I thought Sheamus won the Royal Rumble.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

...the ending....?

In the words of the reverend Booker T

Wat dah hell?


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Smackdown for me.. don't know why the hell Natalya has been given that farting gimmick? Totally cringeworthy.

Oh but :lmao at Aksana and Teddy Long again !


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

One can only hope that they'll have Bryan make Khali tap out.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoyed Smackdown.

I'm not gonna hold back, I love Sheamus . I think he's fantastic and he's playing a really likeable face right now. He's getting more and more over by the week, he's going to be the next massive face star to come through the ranks. He will be winning the world title at Mania and from there I hope he goes from strength to strength. His match with Cody was great (credit to Rhodes too), although as some have said, there's nothing wrong witht he Brogue Kick.

Also while a lot seem to be critisising Bryans promo, I really enjoyed it. Sure the segment following was even better but he did well with his material. Would have rathered Cole stayed anti Bryan completely as it made Bryan that much more irritating. But still, the Show beat down and the AJ part where fantastic. Bryans smirk during the hug was so well done. Really enjoying his work right now.

Nothing was really that bad (aside from the Nattie farting angle...wtf) and I enjoyed most of it. Good episode.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I really hate live darts i really do


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

dabossb said:


> That is so gay... Sheamus just stole Dean Ambrose's finisher.


That move has been done for years. Nova used it as a finisher in the late 90s


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I really hate live darts i really do


wasnt that the most tedious 2 hours ever!!!! i mean seriously? who wants to watch fat, balding, one eyed men throw pointy sticks at a board!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some things are just so good that I never want them to end. I'm not sure if I ever want to see Cody lose the I.C. title. What an awesome promo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Really good match. How many moves does Sheamus have in his arsenal? He is so good when given a chance to wrestle.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

It took Rhodes to put that match over.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't know WWE allowed homeless wrestling fans to break into the arena and wrestle (Hacksaw).


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Duggan will die in the ring someday.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

adri17 said:


> One can only hope that they'll have Bryan make Khali tap out.


He will probably tap in 5 secs. It's be awful...ly funny

*About as awful as my joke


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty good show. The Aksana-Long bit was pretty hilarious too.

Good show.. maybe like a 7.5/10


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Geez, AJ really does look like a 14 year old girl.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I love Bryan's heel work.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Like.. omg.. cena's like.. such a hard worker who wont change 'sobs'


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WWE always does such an amazing job with video packages. That's the one thing that they always do effectively.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> wasnt that the most tedious 2 hours ever!!!! i mean seriously? who wants to watch fat, balding, one eyed men throw pointy sticks at a board!!!!


And darts even stole totally the whole entrance with music thing...PLUS some even use WWE music for god sake

:no:

One even uses Triple H's King of Kings theme how blatent of a ripoff can darts get i mean really...


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> And darts even stole totally the whole entrance with music thing...PLUS some even use WWE music for god sake
> 
> :no:
> 
> One even uses Triple H's King of Kings theme how blatent of a ripoff can darts get i mean really...


There was one in the world championship who totally mimicked Punks entrance, using Cult of Personality as his entrance music as well!! i mean! really!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Geez, AJ really does look like a 14 year old girl.


I won't judge if you don't.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wades new theme is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mathematical equation

Me + Remote Control + Randy Orton on TV = Me changing the channel when Randy Orton is on TV.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, lmao at Cena not knowing the meaning of words he uses. WWE believes their audience is stupid. That was the cherry on top of the icing on the cake.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Mathematical equation
> 
> Me + Remote Control + Randy Orton on TV = Me changing the channel when Randy Orton is on TV.


Lulz... Who said math wasn't fun... 

Seriously tho, I walked into my room and Orton was on my tv and just had the sudden impulse to grab the remote lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's having a pretty good match with Wade Barrett of all people so I don't know why people aren't entertained.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

how the hell can you not like Orton. I need someone to get the gif of Orton creepily grabbing the chair.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

sometimes i feel like people hate on orton just to be in the "in" crowd

orton has been entertaining to me.....


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

:lmao Daniel Bryan at the end


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

the look Orton had when Bryan came out was hilarious..."Boy must be out of his mind"


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is just the greatest character I have ever seen! It's pretty hilarious and awesome all in one. Definitely watching more of smackdown from now on.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

lol I dunno about the other guy but I was kidding about Orton. To a degree, when I see him my Initial reaction is to change the channel, mostly because I know he's beating whoever hes facing. after that initial reaction Im good and I can try to enjoy the match. It was a good match too...

Amazing db appearance at the end... Teh ratings def spiked in those few last minutes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB is one slick son of a bitch, and was he smirking while hugging AJ? Also that Wade vs Orton match was great, and can't wait for Orton and DB to tear it up next week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mpredrox said:


> :lmao Daniel Bryan at the end


I was cracking up over that. He sounded so serious in the backstage segment before he went out so I thought he was going to attack Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Sinner said:


> Daniel Bryan is just the greatest character I have ever seen! It's pretty hilarious and awesome all in one. Definitely watching more of smackdown from now on.


Bryan is an awesome heel. He should never flip face. Hopefully when he likely loses the WHC at WrestleMania to Sheamus creative finds ways to keep him as a top heel and main eventer. Smackdown needs him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Orton won't recover from being buried by 2 RKOs and this new theme switch. So unfortunate


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Orton won't recover from being buried by 2 RKOs and this new theme switch. So unfortunate


So Orton RKO'd himself?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Orton won't recover from being buried by 2 RKOs and this new theme switch. So unfortunate


Barrett? Honestly, who are they gonna push over Barrett that's not being pushed atm? Justin Gabe? :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

:shocked: Yea, obviously meant Barrett, not Orton. It's not a matter of who they will push over Barrett, it's just the fact that they aren't going to elevate Barrett to the main event where he belongs. He's just stuck as the guy who flounders around in the mid card and is occasionally put into a feud with Orton or Sheamus to make them look good


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't understand the logic of liking barret, is he entertaining to people???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, I know what you meant, but it looks like he is being groomed to me. The only thing that has me ticked atm is his horrible theme, it's awful as fuck, but WWE just has to figure out a way to drop Big Show from the ME scene they did Henry, and Sheamus is looking to win the title soon. Who better to feud with Sheamus for the title? Barrett may not be getting the title anytime soon, but he is going to be in the ME.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> :lmao Daniel Bryan at the end


It just felt so Jericho ish. Their doing Bryan the easy way with some sort of Jericho troll and SES guy.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Just started Smackdown on the DVR. I'm not too happy about Mark Henry getting written off TV for a while. This show's ratings are def gonna drop soon!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan at the end was fantastic! :lmao Randy Orton's look just made it all the better.

Hopefully these two have time to put on a good match next week.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been a long time since Show has been this over. Bryan rejuvenating careers and shit....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Can i just say Barretts new music SUCKS! It doesnt fit his curret character and sounds like something that should be used for Justin Gabriel or another low card baby face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> Can i just say Barretts new music SUCKS! It doesnt fit his curret character and sounds like something that should be used for Justin Gabriel or another low card baby face


I read he picked it himself, if that's true, then I am deducting 10 points off of him. :no:


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been pretty frustrated with Smackdown ever since Christian got injured but this was probally the best Smackdown since Christian went down. Mark Henry is a huge loss for Smackdown as this was pretty long overdue considering I heard Henry got injured weeks back and just tried to delay it. It looks like Christian will be returning perhaps next week and will be Henry's replacement. Christian is the perfect guy to make up for Henry's presence and I'm sure it's just a short term thing for Henry anyway and I see him returning for a WrestleMania storyline. 

I'm going to start off by saying that I'm not a fan of Daniel Bryan and I don't think he will ever be appealing to me to the point where I'm a huge mark for the guy or anything like that. Having said that, he did an awesome job tonight and you have to give credit where credit is earned. The promo he cut was very very solid and he's using his emotional range very well compared to his babyface character. I wasn't really into the whole vegan thing at first but since it's getting a lot of heat I don't have any issues with it for now. I'm still a little frustrated by the fact that Big Show is in the main event picture but right now I don't have a huge issue with it since they need a filler for the elimination chamber. 

Speaking of elimination chamber...Who else noticed the irony of putting in a 30 man elimination match at Royal Rumble to battle for the title only to have a SIX MAN match the next PPV so you can go on and have the same result in main eventing WrestleMania. Does that really make sense? Does WWE think we are that ignorant? I know this has probally been mentioned before but I just don't understand there logic with putting an elimination chamber match directly after Royal Rumble. It worked much better and made more sense when No Way Out was the PPV before WrestleMania.

BTW...Why is Great Khali on my fucking tv screen again? One of the few negatives in a pretty well rounded show tonight. I'm looking foward to Orton\Bryan and also Christian returning which seems pretty likely at this point.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah lets have a guy just back from a back injury go thru a table...:no: sense, you do not make


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i really hope christian comes back next week
not saying the show was bad but it lacks christian 
simple as that


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Orton/Bryan next week. PLEASE GIVE IT TIME.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I enjoyed Smackdown (as much as i could with the 2 hr delay and me having matchsticks to prop my eyes open at 3am!)The things i enjoyed most were

1. Daniel Bryan - he is getting better and better, he is playing this perfectly (as long as the whole vegan thing doesnt take precedence) a friend of mine is getting increasingly annoyed with him, and wants anyone to beat him therefore he is doing his job!! I think big show has never been more over with the crowd, and that in my mind is mostly due to the work of Bryan

2. Orton vs Barrett - I guess this is the last rites for this feud then, Orton moves on to Bryan, Barrett moves on to....well im not sure!! It was a good match up, full of agression (more from Orton) although Barrett came out of it looking slightly weaker than when he went in; moment of the match happened after with Ortons WTF face when Bryan came out at the end! looking forward to their match up next week and expect a DQ or no contest at the end, just cant see them wanting to make either of the 2 look weak before EC

3. Cody Rhodes - love his work! even though he lost to Sheamus, he still looked stronger than virtually every other opponent Sheamus has had for the last few months; This guy, to me, has to have a major push in 2012


I didnt care for the tag team match (although santino always amuses me he is a better wrestler than his gimmick) and please please get Khali off my TV screens (will he even fit into an EC pod??) but all in all a decent SD although for the first time in a while i think Raw was the better program this week

PS unpopular opinion of the day? i really like Barretts theme!! its typical English Punk Rock, and i think its better than his previous one!

Oh and i hope to god Christian is back next week!! i miss him on my TV!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Bryan heel vegan gimmick = the new Cm Punk heel straight edge gimmick


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> Daniel Bryan heel vegan gimmick = the new Cm Punk heel straight edge gimmick


Not really,CM Punk orders people to become straight edge,Bryan guilt-trips them and begs them in a twisted way to become vegans,it's funny how Bryan's character really fits him as a bastard heel,the guy rocks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Mark Henry is a huge loss for Smackdown as this was pretty long overdue considering I heard Henry got injured weeks back and just tried to delay it. It looks like Christian will be returning perhaps next week and will be Henry's replacement.


Christian needs to return as he's getting increasing irrelevant as the time passes, but watching the last episode of Smackdown, I got the feeling that McIntyre is Henry's placement. Especially when Teddy Long said that McIntyre had to do something unpredictable to save his job. That heel storyline is continuing because Henry is out. If Henry was healthy, I think they would have fired McIntyre by now.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Henry went out like a chump. He should have took out Teddy Long with the Worlds Strongest Slam after being suspended. Then have Sheamus come running out, but have Henry slide out and walk to the back saying "You don't have the belt, I don't care about you".


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

i just came in here to say

goddamn rosa mendes SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is getting some serious character. (Y)

I'm going out on a limb and saying I honestly want to see Hunico get a decently length match in the ring. I think he has some potential.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting Smuckdown,

- Nice to hear another HOOOOOO!!!! Don't care Hacksaw looks like a bum now, he is Hacksaw Jim Duggan! 

- This is the reason why i hate vegans, they always try to push their 'perfect way of living' in your face. Nice going WWE, that will surely make us hate him even more. :flip And it was about time Biggie threw him around the ring like a rag doll.

- I think Natalya needs to lay down off the spicy food.

- Jesus Christ falling from a wrestling post, a 40 seconds Diva wrestling match. 

- Stupid new entrance for Barret, and am i the only who doesn't care anymore about his feud with Orton? Randy sure took his aggressiveness out on Mr.'Listen-to-my-typical-fat-English-accent' Barret. Apparently headshots with chairs are worse than throwing someone headfirst in a chair wedged in a corner.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Interesting Smuckdown,
> 
> - Nice to hear another HOOOOOO!!!! Don't care Hacksaw looks like a bum now, he is Hacksaw Jim Duggan!
> 
> ...


What the fuck?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying I honestly want to see Hunico get a decently length match in the ring. I think he has some potential.


Agreed. Hunico is a great in-ring talent, and one of the best on SmackDown currently. I think he is severely underrated on this forum, as people just look at his stereotypical gimmick and can't take him seriously. However, he is a great worker who can work pretty any style such as, ground and pound, high-flying, technical, submission based etc.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian needs to return as he's getting increasing irrelevant as the time passes, but watching the last episode of Smackdown, I got the feeling that McIntyre is Henry's placement. Especially when Teddy Long said that McIntyre had to do something unpredictable to save his job. That heel storyline is continuing because Henry is out. If Henry was healthy, I think they would have fired McIntyre by now.


Putting McIntyre in the elimination chamber would be totally premature and lazy booking. In the ring he has looked like an absolute joke getting pinned by Santino TWICE and one of them being a blind folded match in which Santino only needed ONE offensive attack to pin the guy. There's no way in hell he should be put in the elimination chamber because he's basically a glorified jobber at this point. He can't be looked at as a legit canidate to actually win the title as WWE would be insane to put the belt on this guy before WrestleMania. 

Christian isn't really likely either but considering he's a two time champion (whatever that was worth) and he's also a respected veteran I would say he's easilly a better option. I understand the whole McIntyre losing streak storyline has to be leading up to something or WWE wouldn't even waste there time or our time in the first place. I think they are going to wait until perhaps WrestleMania for him to get his big win or shortly after. WrestleMania would even be a little bit of a stretch but it can be an opener or something along those lines.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


>


I knew the bastard was smirking. At the time it was hard to tell with all that facial hair.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bryan continues to play his gimmick to perfection. 



rise said:


> Agreed. Hunico is a great in-ring talent, and one of the best on SmackDown currently. I think he is severely underrated on this forum, as people just look at his stereotypical gimmick and can't take him seriously. However, he is a great worker who can work pretty any style such as, ground and pound, high-flying, technical, submission based etc.


If the Cruiserweight Title was still around he'd be the face of that division. He's an amazing wrestler, put him in a match with someone like Rey Mysterio 10/15 minutes and they can tear the house down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to see people know the talent that is Hunico, dude can go in the ring big time. Funny how Hunico ended up being better the Cara. Hope WWE puts him with the best of them one day. I wouldn't even mind him being in a match with Rey at MANIA even if it's a sure loss for Hunico.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Glad to see people know the talent that is Hunico, dude can go in the ring big time. Funny how Hunico ended up being better the Cara. Hope WWE puts him with the best of them one day. I wouldn't even mind him being in a match with Rey at MANIA even if it's a sure loss for Hunico.


That would be awesome. Here's hoping they don't have him jobbing to DiBiase once he returns.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't mind Hunico but I think he'd be better off as a face. The whole street thug thing kinda looks forced to me. They should have debuted him as a face with the mask, maybe as a tag team partner for Sin Cara, he is great with the high flying moves but his current gimmick restricts his usage of them.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't mind Hunico but I think he'd be better off as a face. The whole street thug thing kinda looks forced to me. They should have debuted him as a face with the mask, maybe as a tag team partner for Sin Cara, he is great with the high flying moves but his current gimmick restricts his usage of them.


Hunico will flip face in 2012. He's too good in the ring and in the end, wins the crowd over.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Hunico will flip face in 2012. He's too good in the ring and in the end, wins the crowd over.


How can he be a face with that gimmick? unless he goes the Cryme Tyme route.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice sheamus/rhodes and Orton/barrett.

Damn i was expecting someone else (who said christian) than khali to replace henry...

I'm pretty sure it will be a triple threat at Mania Orton/Sheamus/Bryan


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> How can he be a face with that gimmick? unless he goes the Cryme Tyme route.


I don't think WWE would have to do much. All they would have to do is highlight his faster paced moves, adopt an audience friendlier pro-Mexican promo style, and get into feuds with heels. The crowd will do the rest. WWE always overbooks heel/face turns when it really isn't needed.


----------

